# 06/29/17 from the garden



## crimbfighter (Jun 30, 2017)

Had a few minutes today to putz around the garden and this was today's bounty. First time I've been able to capture the difference between a male and female mosquito!

All shot with a D800, 105mm f/2.8 macro @ f/13, 20mm ext. tube, 1/250, ISO 100, custom lighting rig

1. Female




2. Male




3. A budding flower




4. Bow chicka bow wow!




5. And a lightning bug!


----------



## weepete (Jun 30, 2017)

PRetty nice macro shots!


----------



## BrentC (Jun 30, 2017)

Excellent set!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 30, 2017)

weepete said:


> PRetty nice macro shots!





BrentC said:


> Excellent set!



Thank you, both!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice.  While I hate skeeters, those are some good shots of them.  I think #4 is my favorite.


----------



## davholla (Jul 10, 2017)

Number 4 is the best by far.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice set!!! Here in the south where we've become a tropical rain forest with rain everyday, I find that a wide angle and AR15 is a better choice for photographing mosquitoes.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 10, 2017)

great lighting on that rig.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 10, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  While I hate skeeters, those are some good shots of them.  I think #4 is my favorite.





davholla said:


> Number 4 is the best by far.





smoke665 said:


> Nice set!!! Here in the south where we've become a tropical rain forest with rain everyday, I find that a wide angle and AR15 is a better choice for photographing mosquitoes.
> 
> View attachment 143016



Thanks all!



Braineack said:


> great lighting on that rig.



Thank you. It's gone through four iterations and I think it's now in it's final form. Well, at least the light modifiers are. the arms that hold the flashes may still change more... It never seems to end.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Love the hover fly shot, used to love feeding them to spiders. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

